# wounded slow worm



## lillevenn (Apr 24, 2010)

I've just recovered a slow worm from my cat - she's in big trouble - i'd not actually seen one before but we do live next to a churchyard so i imagine there are a lot about. She's about 30cm long but looks like she's dropped her tail and unfortunately she's been cut a bit. 
I've popped her in a spare viv with the same peat substrate we use for our cresty. Does annyone know whether it would be safe to use the 'wound-aid' spray i have for my geckos? 

damn cats......


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

lillevenn said:


> I've just recovered a slow worm from my cat - she's in big trouble - i'd not actually seen one before but we do live next to a churchyard so i imagine there are a lot about. She's about 30cm long but looks like she's dropped her tail and unfortunately she's been cut a bit.
> I've popped her in a spare viv with the same peat substrate we use for our cresty. Does annyone know whether it would be safe to use the 'wound-aid' spray i have for my geckos?
> 
> damn cats......


I could be wrong, but I think it's illegal to take them from the wild, injured or not. Try and get it to a herp vet maybe : victory:


----------



## lillevenn (Apr 24, 2010)

I wasn't sure, couldn't just leave it out there though when it was my damn cat! The plan is to give a couple of days to convalesce then release her. Poor little thing.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

mstypical said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it's illegal to take them from the wild, injured or not. Try and get it to a herp vet maybe : victory:


Fraid not. Nothing illegal here as they are not protected. I would imagine anything you use to treat your herps would be fine as long as you're confident using it. Vet trip would probably be worth while.


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Best thing to do is take it to your local vet or animal shelter, they will heal the slowworm and then return it to its natural surroundings.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

i wouldnt bother with a vet and id go straigt to a wildlife shelter, i took a pidge to the vets and they just put it down

emily: victory:


----------



## lillevenn (Apr 24, 2010)

Right, called the vet i take my geckos to and he said to leave her undisturbed with food and water available until tomorrow. If it's still alive in the morning we'll go see him, he reckons that if it hasn't had enough shock aready going today might do it in. 
She's moved to a corner under a hide whih is a good sign and i dabbed some 'wound aid' on the cuts i could see without trying to touch her. She's got some wax worms in a dish and some water.

I almost bought my first snake this morning, good thing i didn't!


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

Tombo46 said:


> Fraid not. Nothing illegal here as they are not protected. I would imagine anything you use to treat your herps would be fine as long as you're confident using it. Vet trip would probably be worth while.


it is illegal as mentioned in the wildlife and countryside act slow worms (_Anguis fragilis)_ are a protected species and therefore it is illegal to have in a persons perssion dead or alive an animal that is protected such as that of a slow worm 

CORRECTION: IT IS NOT ILLEGAL AS LONG AS IT IS NOT INTENDED FOR SALE WHICH YOU ARE NOT. SORRY FOR ANY MIS INFORMATION GIVEN


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Ben678 said:


> it is illegal as mentioned in the wildlife and countryside act slow worms (_Anguis fragilis)_ are a protected species and therefore it is illegal to have in a persons perssion dead or alive an animal that is protected such as that of a slow worm
> 
> Link: http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1981/69/schedule/5


it is not illegal to take a slowworm from the wild as a pet but u can't trade in them.

under the wildlife and countryside act they are protected form harm/death by the hand of humans but it is legal to take 1 out of the wild as longas u don't trade in them.


----------



## Ben678 (Jul 29, 2009)

I did add a correction as I didnt read the exclusion


----------



## lillevenn (Apr 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she's moved about the viv a few times so i think she's alright but i'm concerned that as slow worms start to brumate from September this is going to take too much out of her and she'll loose her fat reserves and not survive the winter.
Does anyone have any suggestions on this?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

lillevenn said:


> Thanks everyone, she's moved about the viv a few times so i think she's alright but i'm concerned that as slow worms start to brumate from September this is going to take too much out of her and she'll loose her fat reserves and not survive the winter.
> Does anyone have any suggestions on this?



don't let her brummate, keep the viv nice and warm, and she should stay awake


----------



## lillevenn (Apr 24, 2010)

Okie doke :2thumb:


----------

